# Which Enneagram Type is the Best in Bed?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mmhmm


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine of course.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

lol...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Not type related. People have different preferences for what is good in bed.

People who are bad in bed are usually virgins, or people who were taught sex was bad, the people who are crippled into an utter self absorbstion or self consciousness, and the poorly groomed.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

The clear answer is 5w6 sp/so. Because stereotypes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@OP
2w3! :blushed:

aside from that, 7 and 9 would probably be good in bed 



fourtines said:


> Not type related. People have different preferences for what is good in bed.


just because people have different preferences doesn't mean it isn't type related. there's no right/wrong answer here, just opinion.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

2, 3, 7, or 8 would have my guess. Preferrably mixes. I.e, 2w3, 3w2, 7w8, or 8w7.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

why is this poll single choice only :/

i can think of a few ^_^


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

IN MY OPINION/experience, I'll go with 5w4... but that's just due to personal experience and not what I'd stereotypically assume. Next, 7w8 or 9w8. Dat 8 wing. 

I can imagine certain things about 3's, but have no experience with that, so. Lol.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Clearly any sexual sub-type in the head triad. I might go as far as to say, Fe users as well.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

NK said:


> Clearly any sexual sub-type in the head triad.


I share this opinion...

why do you think this is?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

spectralsparrow said:


> I share this opinion...
> 
> why do you think this is?


because we want to get out of our head. so if we aren't doing it. we're thinking about doing it. and if we're thinking about doing it, when we do it, we do it good. lol!!! I don't know! :tongue: just a theory.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Sx has nothing to do with how much you fantasize about sex. :laughing:


And leave it to SOM to start this thread lmfao.

Experientially? Mmmm...


- Sx 1 (hot damn! positively smoulder, always on, always passionate, incredibly attentive, have very strong and unquenchable desire for what they want, and if it's you, well lucky you XD, dominant and restrained [in a good way], then letting go in the most arousing way imaginable; my sx 1 ex was the best lover i've ever had and i've had nothing but good experiences with Sx first or second Ones; hell he was any straight [though I knew lesbians who found him irresistible lol] woman's wet dream)

- 7w8 (great fun, sexually lmao, like it's literally a grand performance to a lot of 7w8s, usually pretty versatile and know how to switch things up, more direct anger channelized as passion [thanks to 8 wing])

- 3 (want to be the best lovers mwahaha lofl, so they can be pretty attentive, engaged and strive to improve the experience, although a mechanical and emotionally retarded 3 would get kicked out of my bed in a flash)

- CP 6 Sx first or second (very passionate, only dated the person briefly but he was great in bed, very attentive and he was just eye candy overall and matched with his skills, yeah he was awesome lofl)

- Sx 2 (incredibly giving and passionate, dominant, very exciting mix of vulnerability and assertiveness, pretty in control and intent on pleasing their partners, empathetic in that respect)


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

AST said:


> 2, 3, 7, or 8 would have my guess. Preferrably mixes. I.e, 2w3, 3w2, 7w8, or 8w7.


I know quite a few people that are both 7w8 _and _8w7 and really don't need to think about that.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

imo
1) 2 (they ooze sex) 
2) 6w7 Sp/Sx (I find their combination of awkwardness/vulnerability and intimacy fucking irresistible) 
3) 7w6 (7w8 is too rough, 7w6 is super playful and cute) 
4) 9 (so receptive and gentle, yet passionate. they way they meld into you is really sexy)


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

6w5??? There is nothing in that description that would imply that. Not saying they aren't, this must be from personal experience or from super confident 6w5s  just surprised me.

I went w 7w8


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> And leave it to SOM to start this thread lmfao.


I think it's great he's back. _Someone's _​gotta ask the important questions after all.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

sx 9's 'cause merging, baby! 9w8 for the rougher edge, 9w1 for the straighter.


----------



## betweenlaughterandtears (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know about the other types but type 4 would surely be a work of art in bed 

(2w3 though...)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Sadly I can't really contribute to this, since I don't have much experience to speak from... And Idk that I want to admit which types I tend to fantasize about either. >_>


----------

